# Want to support TTOC?



## paulb

As NuTTs says here:
As most of you know Russell has decided to call it a day administering the current TTOC. Also as many of you are aware we have decided to continue the TTOC, but start a fresh, so to speak.

In order to understand whether this is a necessary and good idea I would like gauge the general opinion of the forum (for starters). So if you would like to send details (forum id, name, email and postal address) we will collate it and see whether we have a worthwhile venture.

For data protection issues we can't simply take the TTOC records from Russell, so if you are a current member and want to continue in the new TTOC, the please send your details again.

To register your interest, please send a blank email to [email protected]. The server will respond with a form automatically. Please reply to the message and fill out the blanks.

The server will send you another form automatically but please don't worry about this one.

This information will then be collated into a list of prospective members.

Please email my regular address if there are any problems as I am letting my PC do most stuff on this address automatically.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Mayur

Hi Paul,
Firstly, To all concerned thanks for your efforts 
I've sent a blank email twice and have not had your server autorespond.
I am leaving the subject line blank as well.
Could there be a problem ?
mayur


----------



## paulb

Hi Mayur

Works fine for me. I can see your messages so wonder if there is a problem at your end?

If you don't get a reply, please copy these details into an email, fill in the blanks and send it to the address you used before.

Name:
TT Forum User Name:
Address Line 1:
Address Line 2:
Address Line 3:
Town:
County:
Postcode:
Country:

Email address:

Phone number (optional):

Cheers

Paul


----------



## thorney

Back to top ;D

Can we make this sticky so it stays at top?


----------



## paulb

I've asked KevST to make it sticky - hopefully he'll see this...


----------



## paulb

What a fitting thread to make my 1000th post on!


----------



## Lisa.

Sent my form off no probs
BL
x


----------



## nutts

Thanks BL


----------



## DXN

Blank sent. ;D


----------



## Bully

No problems with mine......I think.

Bully.


----------



## Silversea

It's Gone..... 

Thanks for your effort's and time......were NOT worthy. :-* :-*


----------



## giles

I have emailed and will be in support.....although I just did send my renewal cheque to Russell about a week ago!!!!


----------



## paulb

Thanks for your interest so far guys. Please keep the emails coming in so we can understand the level of support for a new club. This is *our* club and we need a strong membership to be successful.

I have had a couple of emails from people expressing concern about providing me with address information at this stage. I can fully understand this. The reason we are trying to move this forward is to speed the transition into a full club once we have had the EGM in January.

However, if you are concerned about this, I would be grateful if you could still fill in a form and email it to me, just leaving records that you are uncomfortable with filling in blank. Name, forum name and email would be appreciated.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Lisa.

Hi Paul

I have sent off my form and was also concerned about including my address at this stage.
It's on there , but I would be grateful if you would correspond via e-mail and delete my address for the time being. I hope you understand my concerns.
Thanks
BL
x


----------



## paulb

BL - done

Paul


----------



## M12BJN

Done. 8)


----------



## Guest

sorted..... 8)


----------



## tt_drj

Me Too


----------



## TTotal

And another member here !


----------



## Jae

Or complete the TTOC form. All requests will be sent to the new organisers - [email protected]********.co.uk

Cheers

Jae


----------



## W7 PMC

Email completed & returned.

Got a strange feeling i also completed it last week, so I'm sure i don't need adding twice. Really need to get my memory upgraded   ;D


----------



## nutts

I completed it for you before you flew off to the bunny girls..... ;D


----------



## moley

Just received paulb and NuTTs e-mail to all TT Forum members - I assume anyone who has already filled in the details when Paul first set up the form don't need to do so again?

Moley.

<modify>

Bugger, just seen the other thread, so please ignore :-/


----------



## nutts

That's correct Moley.

Bugger it, just read the rest of the post. Ignore it ;D ;D


----------



## trevor

;D Sorry Mark just sent details again,whooops!!

just shows how keen we are !

TTrevor


----------



## nutts

Well if this continues we'll be doubling the membership overnight ;D


----------



## paulb

Don't worry. I'll be running a duplicate check on the database once I have more data entered...


----------



## Dr_Parmar

just sent mine, bit late i know :-/


----------



## nutts

Doc, it ain't late mate!

we're just collecting details until the 11th Jan Then we'll send out some joining details.


----------

